
How to Write Awesome Tech Specs, and Why You Should - donutsrule
https://eng.lyft.com/awesome-tech-specs-86eea8e45bb9
======
donutsrule
A post by 2 software engineers at Lyft detailing benefits and sharing tips on
how to author amazing technical specs. We hope after reading you may adopt
them into your engineering practices!

